# Egg Foo young, Tech?



## giggler (Oct 17, 2015)

There was nice discussion about this dish..

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f21/egg-foo-young-64520.html

But I am having some trouble..

1. I tried to make egg and veggie Pancakes, but they turnrd into scrambled eggs,, that was very good but all broke up..

I tried to make an Omlette, but couldn't fold it so it became a Frittata, which was also very good, but the vegitables were sort of raw..

Am I suposed to cook the vegitables a bit first?

2. what sort of Sauce is supposed to go on top? Bottled would be best for me..

I tried Hosine, but I think a lighter sauce with more soy and perhaps a bit of heat would be more to our likeing.

Thanks, Eric, Austin Tx.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 17, 2015)

Maybe too many veggies in your Egg Foo Yung, not giving the eggs a chance to bind. They also should be fried in at least 1/4 - 1/2 inch oil.


----------



## tenspeed (Oct 17, 2015)

I followed the recipe mentioned.  I used a minimal amount of oil in a non stick pan, and was pleased with the results.  It did take a fair bit of tossing to mix the eggs with the veggies, though.  I'm thinking of chopping the sprouts a bit to make it easier.  I'm also wanting to try a different sauce.

  When I make a frittata I usually nuke the veggies a bit before adding them to the egg, or use leftover cooked veggies from a previous meal.


----------



## Cheryl J (Oct 17, 2015)

giggler said:


> There was nice discussion about this dish..
> 
> http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f21/egg-foo-young-64520.html
> 
> ...


 
Hi, Eric. Both sauces in the thread you linked to are very good, and easy. I've never tried bottled so I'm no help there. 

Just the way I do it:  I saute the bell pepper and onions a bit first, then add in the bean sprouts (I just barely chop the sprouts first, since they are so long ), then add all the veggies (and cooked chopped shrimp if you're using it) to the beaten egg. 

I've never had them fall apart in the pan, but like princess said, maybe there were too many veggies per eggs.  I use minimal oil in a nonstick, heat the pan to med high, pour by 1/4 cup, and they start to set almost immediately.  Some of the egg is going to run, I just use a spatula and push it back into a patty shape and turn the heat down a little.  When the edges are set, flip and cook for another minute or two, and transfer to a plate while you cook the rest.  They'll continue cooking as they sit.


----------

